

Ask HN: Best Way To Record an iPad Demo? - jasonlbaptiste

Hey, I need to record a demo video of an iPad app.  I'd like to actually use a real iPad and fingers (not simulator).  What's the best way to go about it?
======
brianbreslin
get a video camera and a tripod. or use the simulator so your fingers/hands
don't block the view.

